# VLC Player does not remember settings!



## krazzy (Jan 2, 2008)

Please guide me as to how to make VLC Player remember settings. The player forgets all the settings like volume level, equaliser, skins, etc. whenever it is closed. After restarting it goes back to default settings. Even the volume goes back to default 50. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling, but it doesn't work. How to make it remember the settings?


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you ever looked at setting up your preferences for the player ?


Anyway ... Open VLC player. Click Ctrl-S (or Settings->Preferences) for Preferences Dialog Box. 
Have a look in the Audio Options to make whatever setting modifications you want like volume level, equaliser, skins, etc.

The Audio Tree has sub options for Filters, Output Modules, Visualizations.
There is also an Advanced check box option in the Bottom right. Select if needed.
Do necessary modifications in the above & click Save. 

Close VLC Player & reopen it again. Check if your setting has been saved.

I think that should resolve your issue.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes I knew that. But it doesn't remember last used settings when the player is restarted, but instead reverts back to these settings everytime the player is restarted. For example if the volume is specified to be 4, it'll be 4 everytime the player is started. Instead i wanted it to remember last used settings, like e.g. if i'd set the volume to 10 last time, i'd like the player to have the volume 10 next time.


----------



## anispace (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah it doesnt remember the volume level. it always reverts back to max(or whatever has been set as default from the advanced settings). the only option available, imo is to set a default volume level from the advanced settings.

its an awesome player but looks totally unpolished, like its still a beta version or something.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes its a good player. The sound quality is better than WMP. The thing that sucks the most in vlc is the volume bar. It doesn't give proper control in the default skin and in the other black and white skin the lower portion of the volume triangle is so small its difficult to place the mouse pointer.


----------

